# Would you adopt this dog? Rescue dog question



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello, everyone. This is my first post here and I am very happy to have found a place to ask this very important question. 

A little background first: We are a family of four. My husband of 30 years and I have been dogless for about eight years. Our last dog was a Peke and lived to be 18. Growing up, we had dogs and cats and our extended family owned different large dogs, but one relative had a GSD and my husband has always dreamed of owning one. 

School, work and building a business interfered, then we had two little boys and wanted to wait until they were old enough to be in the home with a large dog. We have 13 year old cat and our children are 7 and 9  The cat grew up with our Peke in residence, so he is not a stranger to dogs. In fact, he used to enjoy taking naps with our Peke. 

We now have the time and energy required for owning a Shepherd. The boys are in school during the day and I am now home, so there would be plenty of time to offer exercise and training. In fact I could use some myself  We live in a large home on two acres and would have the room and resources to offer a forever home to the right dog. We are looking for a young dog that has a great disposition, no health problems, and is past the goofy puppy stage. 

So, I delved into finding a rescue, and stumbled upon Hillary,
http://www.allshepherdrescue.com/animals/detail?AnimalID=4123079

who looks perfect for us, except for one thing.

The site of the place in Puerto Rico where she was nursed back to health mentioned that she has been treated for Ataxia. 









The research I have done regarding this worried me, and the prognosis seems alarming. This does not seem to be something you can treat. Yet the description on the ASR site says she is now healthy and ready to go. 

I would very much appreciate some info and an honest opinion regarding whether or not we should even consider this dog. We are looking for a pet who will be a member of the family and participate in athletic activities, and I want to know if I need to look elsewhere.

Thank you and I look forward to participating and learning.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would adopt from ASR in a heartbeat. Call, or email, and talk to them. Let them know what you are looking for. The foster who has her can better answer your questions on whether this girl will fit into your home than any of us can.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you. 
I have already filled out applications, and gotten in touch with them, but so far have not managed to speak to anyone. 
I really would like to know what you can tell me about ataxia and whether or not it can be a nonissue sometimes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know anything about Ataxia. We do have some vet techs on here. Wyominggrandma is one of them. Try to send her a PM and ask. But your best bet is still going to be to ask the rescue regarding that as well, or call your own vet and ask their thoughts on it.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

ASR is a great rescue.
As far as living creatures are concerned, there are no guarantees in life. You can purchase the perfect $3000 puppy and and up with health issues in a few months. Very neglected dog's can end up living long and healthy lives, and one can lose a pampered dog to cancer at a young age. Who knows what caused the ataxia, there may never be an explanation. Any adult dog will have had something at one time or the other. With this one you know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ASR doesn't say anything about ataxia. Where are you getting that from?

Hillary is a lovely lady that Santa is bringing to us all the way from Puerto Rico! She is described by her former foster mom as "an extraordinarily wonderful soul".  Hillary was originally rescued from the streets of Puerto Rico in deplorable condition and brought back to health by our rescue friends, All Sato Rescue. She is now healthy and beautiful - and ready to find her permanent home here in the states. She does get along and loves to play with little puppies and most other dogs, and is super fine with cats. Only issues have been with smaller female dogs that were in the home that showed fear. Hillary is house trained, up to date on all her shots, and now has a clean bill of health; (she was in really bad shape when they found her and did have some mobility issues in addition to severe malnutrition), but all that has cleared up- she is good to go! Please contact us and arrange to meet Hillary.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Hi. The ataxia had to be caused by something. My girl Kiya, has been on meds for seizures since November 2005. One of the side effects is ataxia. Which at times were pretty bad, she'd wobble even fall over. This definition is from one of the support groups I belong to.
*Ataxia: *Uncoordination that is caused by temporary or permanent neurological impairment. A side-effect of some AEDs that can diminish with time.
But please don't get me wrong, she is fine, most of her bad days were in the begining of meds. She goes on long hikes, jogs with me on my bicycle.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> ASR doesn't say anything about ataxia. Where are you getting that from?
> 
> .


 Please see the photo. It is what they say about her at All Sato Rescue site, where she originally came from.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

All Sato Rescue Here.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ataxia is a symptom, not a diagnosis. It could be caused by a lot of different things. If I were you, I'd dig a little deeper into what condition caused the symptom, what treatment was used, the prognosis, etc. If there's any way you could speak with the attending veterinarian that would be awesome. 

In short, there's just not enough information to make a decision right now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would be concerned, too, about the cause. Being from another country, the dog could have illnesses vets here are unfamiliar with.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Two of my fosters got severe ataxia from flagyl (metronidazole) the common diarrhea medication. They returned to normal after stopping the meds. I wonder if she was on flagyl when they found her malnourished. She may have had diarrhea. Vets usually don't warn about this side effect.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We use flagyl a lot here in the rescue-I've never seen it. Saw it in a kitten though after a dose of Revolution.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had it with two, they kept falling down and walked like drunk. Scary. They made full recovery after stopping the flagyl. One should be aware of the symptoms.
I hade a demodex puppy develop ataxia on ivermectin treatment.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I would adopt her, but that's me - I'm a sucker for the hard luck cases  You could do more research and see what you turn up - but if a reputable rescue says she has overcome the problem I'd go with that. She sounds incredibly sweet, and gets along wirth CATS - that in itself is something I would give a lot for!!! Any dog you adopt (and buy) has the potential for some sort of health problem - very few get to the end of their lives without something, and a lot of what GSD's can get is far worse than this.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you'll clear up this whole question once you speak to ASR. This is a good group and they'll be open with you.

I did see you ask about an Alabama rescue? What area are you in? ASR does have an area they adopt too so if you are outside of that then it doesn't really matter...still a good question though and brought up a lot of good information.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, after talking to a lot of people, including a local breeder, we decided that the best choice for our family would be to go ahead and get a puppy. 

So, I am preparing for my landshark, who will be home mid-March.:happyboogie: Thank you for all the replies, especially the PMs.


----------

